# Fix for CD ERR F0/FO error in Nissan Maxima



## nemesis7 (Aug 29, 2006)

I went through hell but FINALLY HAVE MY STEREO FIXED!!! My CD ERR FO/F0 error in my Nissan Maxima 2003 is fixed! Here is the saga of my long but fruitful ordeal & wish to share it with everyone.

As my car is out of warranty (3.5 yrs & 75K miles), the Nissan dealership (Sterling McCall Nissan in Houston) flat out denied me any service. I then contacted Nissan N. America (Michael Arbuckle @ 800-NISSAN1 ext. 57749) & worked with an agent who told me to go back to the dealership & have it diagnosed & worked upon, saying Nissan would cover the costs. I took a day off from work & went to the dealership who insisted on not doing any diagnostics & simply replacing it. Later, both the dealership & Nissan N.A denied me any service. The Nissan agent said that he thought I had 58K miles, when infact I had clearly told him every single time I talked to him on the phone that I had 75K. Not only did he not waste my time & raise my hopes, I lost a day of vacation & nothing got done at the dealership after spending 2. 5 hrs. To replace just the unit, Nissan dealership asked for $2083.00!!!!!! I could buy a good & used Camry in that money!! I am not stupid to spend that amount on a radio.

I then contacted my original Nissan dealership (David McDavid in Houston) & the service manager told me to come in on a Sat.& said that he understands my situation & would try to fix the error & help me by covering the cost. I was a little bit skeptical about this guy, so the Fri before the appointment (Sat), I called to confirm my appointment & I reminded him that "look I am coming in tomorrow but I just want to you to clearly know that I am out of warranty & my car has 75K miles". He then said "Oh...sorry, I thought your car had 54K miles & I must have mis-heard you". This made me really furious a 2nd time. I lost all hope & gave up. I was not going to pay $2083 to get a mere stereo replaced. However, I did not want to get an after-market CD/radio installed because (1) It will drastically drive the resale value of the car down, as people would want the original Bose 6 CD changer factory installed unit...otherwise it looks as if the car has serious electrical problems. (2) Bose is simply superior to anything else in the market (3) it would cost me a significant amount to get another radio installed of the same quality/performance.

I also contacted some online vendors & talked to them, however, they sound kinda shady & was afraid of shipping off my system & ending up with nothing. They did not sound convinvincing or genuine.

Finally, I took my car to a car audio specialist, who normally does not work on factory installed systems, but agreed to help me as he is a friend of a friend. He took out the radio & ran some diagnostics & told me to check the following week. I called & VOILA, my CD system is fixed & working as before. He charged me $250 for removal, parts, labor & installation. For me thats very worth it, as I didnt up spending a fortune on getting it replaced or getting a new one installed & have my car system back in its original form (I plan to sell the car). Besides that, I had the peace of mind as someone I knew & trusted worked on it. 

So there you go! That was my long but fruitful saga of getting my stereo fixed. Let me know if you need any help.Removing the stereo is not a big deal, as I saw the tech. remove it & there are some online guides as well. Let me know if you need any help, as I can feel your pain. Feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## mag_niss (Aug 1, 2007)

*please reply me to fix CD ERROR FO*

Hi

How you doing? I came across your forum about the problems you had with your 6 CD changer and how you fixed it. I'm having Nissan Maxima 2003, it has BOSE 6 CD player/6 CD changer...yesterday I got the problem (CD ERROR FO) after inserting a audio CD. This error code looks similar to the error you got. I like to take out the radio & diagnostics myself before taking it to the service station. Can you please reply me with how to remove the stereo and details about the diagnosis?

my mail id: [email protected]

Thanks

Mag


----------



## nemesis7 (Aug 29, 2006)

This is in regards to your reply to my post on the Nissan CD Error. There are many guides online that can tell you step by step how to remove the Stereo, but I wouldnt recommend performing or playing around with the Stereo itself...or performing any diagnostics...VERY DELICATE MACHINERY in there. You can ship me the item & I can talk to my tech. to see if he can fix it.

Thanks,

Baber



mag_niss said:


> Hi
> 
> How you doing? I came across your forum about the problems you had with your 6 CD changer and how you fixed it. I'm having Nissan Maxima 2003, it has BOSE 6 CD player/6 CD changer...yesterday I got the problem (CD ERROR FO) after inserting a audio CD. This error code looks similar to the error you got. I like to take out the radio & diagnostics myself before taking it to the service station. Can you please reply me with how to remove the stereo and details about the diagnosis?
> 
> ...


----------

